# My New Babies!



## Matt

Here They are. I dont know what I am going to name them though.

The Black one is VERY VERY Hyper. (Exploring me as I type.)
And is a Nibbler.
The Tan guy is more Laid Back. (Sleeping on my Stomach as I type this.)



ZZzzzzz.......











I'm gonna Jump!





















Cameras Taste good





































I got human Germs on me!





































They're Sooo Cute!









I promise to Get Some Videos Up Soon.


----------



## Matt

Here's 1 Video:
More on The Way!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYQdUXxA-9c


Also, I Heard The Brown one Bruxing! it was So Cool!


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear

TOTAL CUTIES!!

i like the name nibbler (if your a futurama fan) and as for the other one he looks like a jujubee. lol.


----------



## Matt

I LOVE These 2! They are Sooo Playful.
They are still Afraid of Loud Noises though and they spook easy.
They just dont really like me reaching in there cage quite yet either.


----------



## Forensic

It'll take a while to socialize them, most likely. Hee. Ruuuuby eyes....


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear

it'll take some time for them to get used to you. Try talking to them through their cage a lot before you reach in. have you thought of any names for them yet? I was wondering, where are they from?

btw, i think your cage is galvinized(sp?) which is going to smell in a few weeks, you might want to look into powder-coating it, or i hear some people paint theirs with non-toxic paint. what kind of cage is it?

have you thought of litter training them, or any other type of training? i know your new to rats and have been doing some question asking and research. Sorry about so many questions they're just sooo cute.


----------



## Matt

They have a litter pan in there right now, and Whenever I see a "Rasin" I dump it in there. oh, I got them from the garage.

Eventually I will teach them there names, potty training, and hopefully Basketball. (Search for it on youtube.)

Its just a wire mesh cage that I need to find non-toxic Paint for.
And I know about the Smelling thing so I am looking for cages in the local paper.


----------



## Inesita

Aw, they're very cute!


----------



## sonoma

Aww...what cute little guys! It doesn't take long to fall in love with them, does it!? :lol: :wink:


----------



## Matt

Not long at all...Except for the Blacks ones Biting habits.


----------



## sonoma

Don't worry, he'll outgrow it...my three all went through a nippy stage.


----------



## Matt

Any Ideas for Names?


----------



## Forensic

I dunno...

Robin (the black) and Oberon (the beige)?


----------



## Matt

I like Robin. Whats your tan ones name?(forensic)

Also, What kind are they? The black one has a small white diamond on his chest.
and the other one is tan.


----------



## Forensic

My little fawn boy is named Baileys.

Black's probably a black self with irish markings or something like that. The other one I think may actually be beige, not fawn, those. Beige is lighter, fawn's more orangey. But pictures can be deceiving.


----------



## Matt

Oh yeah you have all the alcohalic rats. I remember now.
I like the name Baileys, we have some on top the Fridge right now..lol.

beige, fawn...he just looks tan to me...lol.


----------



## Forensic

Here: http://www.afrma.org/fancyrm.htm

Beige is under 'self'. My fawn's not as 'fawn' as their fawn, but he's a petstore rats, so a bad fawn I suppose. 

Baileys is a good name! I like it! 

You could do Robin and Puck. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Matt

Yeah, I think that I have a English Irish and a Beige.


----------



## Forensic

Yay!


----------



## Holly

These are some beautiful babies! Do you know how old they are?

I don't have suggestions for specific names, but I can give you ideas for types of names:

1. Descriptive names. Is he fast? How about "Bullet," or "Streak," or "Flash?" Sleepy? Maybe "Dozy" or "Snoozer." Your little nippy one might be called "Nibbler." Sometimes, it's fun to pick the opposite name - call the big one "Tiny," for instance. "Trouble" is a name that describes almost everyone, I think! :lol:

2. "Honorary" names. This is when you name someone after someone else whom you admire. My first rat, "Gregor Samsa," was named after a character in the short story, "Metamorphosis." "Augustus" is named after "Augustus Ceasar," of course. (Don't take the other Caesars, "Julius" and "Octavian," because I might use those in the future.) "Willard," "Ben," and "Templeton" would be examples of Honorary Names. So would "Puck," which has been suggested above, or "King Tut."

3. Spectacular/Lovable names. These names can be anything, and you would pick a name like this because it just seems "right" to you. You'll find yourself saying, "He looks like a 'Toby,'" or "He acts like a Marvin." You can get as spectacular as you want with these names, like "Coricopat," or "Jellywellybean."

The tan one to me looks like "Cafe Au Lait" (coffee with milk,) but that's kind of a long one. Maybe "Au Lait," which is said the same way that the Spanish say, "OlÃ©!" Almost, anyway.

-----------------------------------

I wouldn't worry about the biting. They probably both want to explore you, taste you, smell you, claim you as their own, nibble little holes in your clothing, etc. I'm almost sure he isn't biting to be "mean;" he's probably just curious.

Be sure to give us a lot of updates on how your babies are doing! Buy them lots of "toys," or give them inexpensive things around the house that will turn into "toys," like toilet paper rolls, keys, and kleenex.

Kissies to the babies!


----------



## Matt

They are only 1 week past being weened. So they are still very young.


I finally went to JoAnns today and I bought some Fleece That I think will make them feel Manly...Yeah right.










I seen it and had to get it.


----------



## Forensic

It's a very manly fleece. My boys think so.


----------



## Matt

Forensic said:


> It's a very manly fleece. My boys think so.


I thought I had seen it before...It was you that had it.

P.S. I also seen the skulls there.

Forensic - Can you show me a pic of how you have it cut to fit and how it is attached?


----------



## Taru

I was also going to ask how you get the nice edges on the flece that you did, the nice slightly raised part on the edges of the cage. I LOVE what you did with your cage, and as soon as I get mine (it's being ordered as soon as I get my first paycheck next Thursday) I'm gonna do something similar.

Emy


----------



## Forensic

Actually, I don't think my edges are all that nice, they just look that way since it was tucked under.

Erm, Let's see... I cut the sections approximately 30 x 40, which is about two extra inches on each side. Since it's tucked and my trial go I didn't bother hemming it up or anything. Then I got squares of velcro and stuck them in the base of the pan a few inches in. Laid the fleece over it so the tuck would be right and then folded it back to align the other half of the velcro. Stuck all the verco together, tucked under.

I hold my shelves on with binder clips.  I think I cut them 20 x 30, and it came out too long, so I may cut them smaller, lengthwise next time.


----------



## Matt

I was thinking of naming the black one kalua....lol...nah just kidding.


----------



## Forensic

Kahlua's my roommate's dog's name. :lol:


----------



## Beatle4

They are so cute! I assume they are still very young. they have the round baby face Splinter used to have!


----------



## Fuzzie

salt and pepper! I know, not very original, but it suits them so well!


----------



## Holly

I'd vote for that!


----------



## Matt

Those are good. 


I am back from my friends now. Also, My boii's have DOUBLED in size!
(in 3 days!)


----------



## Forensic

Yep, they're little and have room to grow. Plus at that age... They just... EXPLODE. 8O


----------



## sonoma

Ahhh...they grow so fast! 

So Matt, do the little guys have names yet?


----------



## Matt

nope, not yet. but i probably need to hurry.


----------



## Matt

Hey everyone, it has been awhile. Sadly, my boys do not have names yet.
But, they are Huge! The tan guys is the biggest and more laid back. The black one is very hyper and not as fat. The good thing is that they are really starting to like me. (and my bed) They run around my bed every single day and love to hide in pillow cases and under the blanket.
They have learned to absolutly LOVE Brocolli..is that ok for them?

I will have pictures posted soon as i get my other computer running again.


----------



## Kimmiekins

Broccoli is great for them! Glad you and your boys are doing so well.


----------



## Forensic

It's been Twenty Days! :lol:

Howsabout Black and Tan, then?

That's a drink. :lol:


----------



## Holly

That's great news!

You could name them after their favorite things: "Broccoli" and "Bed!"


----------



## twitch

remember to keep all foods in moderation though. i don't know how much it would take for a healthy animal to suffer anything bad from brocoli but my mother has been told to be VERY careful with it as she's already on bloodthinners and broccoli i guess thins the blood a bit too. but like i said, my mom is already sick and on specail meds so it probably only really counts for her or other people like her. but where rats are so small and their metabolism so fast i'm concerned about giving them a lot of any one thing. some is certainly good for them and probably a few peices a day in their staple deit is just fine but remember to keep all things in moderation too.


----------



## Matt

Yeah, they only get a little at a time and only once a day. (broccoli)

and they WILL NOT stay still! I cant get a good picture.

also, the black boii as started bruxing around me and he does it all the time. It started about 1 week ago.

and he also jumps. he loves to jump from my bed on to me.
his longest jump was about a foot and a half.


----------



## Forensic

Only a foot and a half? Wait until they're older. 

I just snap lots and lots of pictures and delete tons of them.


----------



## Matt

Forensic said:


> Only a foot and a half? Wait until they're older.


That was earlier. I have been playing with them and he got to about 2 1/2 feet about 10 minutes ago.


----------



## mopydream44

I've been meaning to say that I like your signature picture. Done in photoshop?


----------



## Matt

MopyDream44 said:


> I've been meaning to say that I like your signature picture. Done in photoshop?


Yup. I am like a Photoshop Master. I love making those for people.


----------



## Holly

Hey, Matt! Give credit where credit is due - the rats helped out, by being cute!


----------



## Matt

Haha. True...lol..


----------



## Matt

Here are some pictures from last night:





























This Guy LOVES His Wheel, Hes Always on it:










Fight!:


----------



## Poppyseed

aww, they are growing fast.

I would get a larger wheel, it looks like his spine is curling too much in that one. Look for one that is at least 12" It is great that he uses that though, my boys are too lazy XD


----------



## Matt

Poppyseed said:


> aww, they are growing fast.
> 
> I would get a larger wheel, it looks like his spine is curling too much in that one. Look for one that is at least 12" It is great that he uses that though, my boys are too lazy XD


I know about the wheel. I am searching for one that will do today at the store.


----------

